# 100% Highest Active Time, but Windows is doing jack-shit.



## DW_ (Jan 29, 2012)

See: title.

It's been doing this a week out of every month since I got it back -- my old laptop, I mean.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 29, 2012)

It's probably some service in the background eating it up.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 29, 2012)

I've already disabled the common culprits (Superfetch, etc).


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2012)

Why would you disable Superfetch?


----------



## DW_ (Jan 29, 2012)

Runefox said:


> Why would you disable Superfetch?



Because it slowed down initial boot.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2012)

That's all it slows down, though; Everything else is cached for quick access, and if the memory is required, it's immediately (as in, near-instantly) released. A few seconds of boot-up time is literally the only downside, and if you keep your machine on more often than you have it off, you're going to get more out of having it enabled.


----------



## Tao (Jan 30, 2012)

Depending on what laptop you have, the fan could have stuffs stuck in it. If not, just look at the services and see which one is use the most kB of memory. If that doesn't help... make SURE that you don't have a virus. It could also be the paged pool memory getting low, which happens in old computers. You can increase the paged pool memory but you gotta be careful about it! IF that's the case you'll need a new computer eventually


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 30, 2012)

What CPU do you have?


----------



## DW_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> What CPU do you have?



Dual-core Athlon II 64 M300 @2GHz. Old, I know, but laptop is two years old at least.


----------

